# 67 GTO interior paint colors



## pkunst (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello group;

New to the forum here. I have a 67 GTO that I've owned for over 30 years that I am attempting to restore. I've been working on it off and on for over 20 years, but finally I am in a position to get on it and stay on it. I am trying to find the correct color for the top of the dash, and the gauge cluster surround. The exterior is Montego cream, and the interior is mostly gold, with a deep, dark green dash pad. The top of the dash and gauge cluster surround matches the dash pad. The problem is, I've got the exterior paint code and the gold interior paint code, but I can't find the paint code for the green. The dash pad is too badly faded, as is the top of the dash and the gauge cluster surround. Years ago I had took the ash tray to a paint store for a color match, and the color came out more brown than green. According to one website I recently looked at, there shows to be dark green, moss green, and willow green paint colors for 67 GTO interior paint. I don't know which of these, or any of these, are correct. Surely someone has run into this before. Can anyone tell me what the correct paint color or code is, or where I can find it? Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the board, 
I must say I was always under the impression that Pontiac Gold interiors utilized Brown on the Dash Pad & Bezel to accent the gold.
You are on the right track with using a part to attempt a color match. 
I would give that another go. Most shops today should have great color matching capability's. 
There are color charts for interior colors but they seem to cover only the main/key colors.

Best of luck with her, I'd be interested in how you make out.
Cheers


----------



## pkunst (Dec 31, 2018)

Your interior pic looks like mine, except my car is an automatic (TH400), and mine doesn't have the 8 track. I read somewhere that some call the gold interior color 'ivy gold', which sort of implies (to me anyway) that the accent color would be a green color. The accent color is a dark green, but when faded, it does look brown. The parts are too badly faded for a proper color match. I've even tried to use the overspray on the underside of the gauge surround to get a match, with no luck, so I'll have to keep digging for the right paint code. Thanks.


----------

